# Osxplanet sur Snow



## slimfast (12 Septembre 2009)

Bonjours à tous,

Voilà j'aimerais savoir si on peut installer Osxplanet avec snow léopard et si ça marche?

Sinon est-ce qu'il y aurait d'autres logiciels du même type?

Merci bien

++


----------



## netster (12 Septembre 2009)

Je me pose exactement la même question...

Comme alternative, il y a eathdesk, mais il est payant (et cher !) sans être meilleur qu'OSXPlanet... Ce serait même plutôt l'inverse.

Quelqu'un a-t-il essayé de lancer OSXPlanet sous SL ?

Ce serait sympa de nous renseigner...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Septembre 2009)

Il y a un lien "Contact" pour leurs envoyer un mail depuis leur site.
C'est peut-être ce que vous avez de mieux à faire pour avoir une réponse.

+


----------



## fat78 (18 Juin 2010)

Aucun problème, la dernière version (2.0b2) fonctionne parfaitement sur mon iMac/i5 et sur mon mini/C2D, les deux sous SN.

Par contre depuis quelques jours les cartes des nuages ne sont plus actualisées, qqun sait pourquoi ?


Ici non, mais on va profiter de la remontée pour déménager dans le bon forum !


----------

